# Has anyone been in my shoes - eggs not fertilised



## Vanilla (Sep 6, 2005)

Hi

I had my EC yesterday and found out this morning that none of the 4 eggs had fertilised. Our 4th and final attempt, its an absolute shock and a cruel ending. 

I can't believe it and I'm totally lost. Losing over £4000 for absolutely nothing is extremely hard to swallow too

Just wondered if there was anyone I could chat to who has experienced the same, haven't seen posts from other ladies in the same hole - is there a particular thread I need?

Vanilla x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi Vanilla, firstly i would like to say how sorry i am hun it must be sooooo devastating to have come this far only to get no embies at all 

i have scoured the archives for you and managed to find these old threads, they are locked so you can't add to them but they might be of interest to you. also if you use the search function on this site it may turn up more interesting threads  hope this helps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,4346.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,4431.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,3939.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,3855.0.html

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,1004.0.html

pam xx


----------



## VT (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Vanilla

Yes this happened to us too, on our 1st IVF cycle in August. It's a huge blow cos even though you know there isn't much of a chance of sucess, you at least think you'll get to a 2ww, don't you.

For us at least it explained why we haven't conceived naturally and has helped us move on to the next step (ICSI). For you I can only imagine that it will help you have closure eventually and enable you to make decisions about your future.

We took some time out for ourselves and went away for a few days to help us to come to terms with it. I also use this site a lot for moral support. There are some more threads on the 'negative cycle' section - which  may help.

If you want to IM me, feel free. I know how hard this is.

H4M


----------



## Northern Sky (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm so sorry, this must have been devastating for you.  We are just starting our first IVF cycle and I think this possibility is what I am most dreading.  Though as H4M says, it would at least explain why it hasn't been happening naturally - but as this is your 4th cycle I guess your eggs had fertilised on the previous ones?

Can't really say anything helpful but am thinking of you.


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Vanilla ,  am feeling for you. I was in a different situation in that when I went for EC my eggs had escaped ,premature ovulation. I know how you feel not getting to the 2ww at least. I felt devastated and still 2 weeks later find it hard to swallow. All that money , emotion and time is hard. I'm 41 and panicky about age so when this happened it was a real blow. Even though the 1st IVF is a biot of a trial it was hard. For you it must be even harder as you have other attempts too . Sorry to hear what happened I hope you will be able to come to terms with it .It's not easy to rationalise. Look after yourself . IM me if you feel like getting it out of your system. 
Z


----------

